# Who all likes Swamp people ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

One of my favorite shows. Who else has swamp fever ?


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah Buddy!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's one of reality show I do enjoy.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah doesn't get much more ******* than that... Oh, wait... Hillbilly Handfishin! Lol

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

A sure lack dem gata hunners. : )


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hillybilly hand fishing is awesome , swamp people is ok, lil to much talking...however i would love to go noodling..

and not to mention that dude from hill billy handfishing takes his shirt off and has a damn sweater on underneath lol


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I really like Swamp People. I am wondering when River Monsters will start up again.


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

Swamp People is pretty good. If you like ******* shows check out Duck Dynasty  its pretty funny.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

SiDiX said:


> Swamp People is pretty good. If you like ******* shows check out Duck Dynasty  its pretty funny.


Lol, for sure duck dynasty. i get a lot of laughs from that show. Hey, wheres my iced tea, Hey. Lol


----------



## SiDiX (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL yah Uncle Si is hillarious. They've had about 4 episodes of the new season so far.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

SiDiX said:


> LOL yah Uncle Si is hillarious. They've had about 4 episodes of the new season so far.


Lol for sure. i seen at least 2 new ones. the one where Si tries to operate the backhoe, and the one where the daughter is learning to drive. Man i tell you you give some ******** a ton of money and they will have fun like no other rich persons.


----------

